# May God guide your soul. RIP



## LoveSGSE (Aug 2, 2010)

On Sept 7 2010, Tuesday. 10.45am. My beloved competition grade copper fancy male stopped breathing. I attempted to breed him 4 days ago, but I separated the pair yesterday. I found out that the male had bloated stomach, which didnt make sense. I didnt feed him at all while he's in the breeding tank. No feeding for 3 days. From top view, I also saw protruding scales. I asked my friend and he said it could be dropsy. I researched about it and found that it was a very deadly disease. Indeed it was. When I found him dead, I also saw bloodstreaks on his belly. Which may have been breeding. Im sad, I lost a competition grade boy. I intended to send him for an upcoming competition. Rest In peace.


----------



## LoveSGSE (Aug 2, 2010)

He's fairly young. Only 3.5months. He already seemed to have a bloated belly when I got him... But I didn't pay much attention to it.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry  R.I.P.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Is this the same male who never seemed to make bubble nests? Maybe he had some kind of health problem since before you got him that eventually led to dropsy? 

Awful, I am so sorry this happened! RIP, and I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Im so sorry for your loss!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

So sorry!!


----------



## LoveSGSE (Aug 2, 2010)

purplemuffin said:


> Is this the same male who never seemed to make bubble nests? Maybe he had some kind of health problem since before you got him that eventually led to dropsy?
> 
> Awful, I am so sorry this happened! RIP, and I'm sorry for your loss.


Yeah he's the same guy. Maybe he's inexperienced in breeding. 

Thanks everyone


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

So sorry... RiP little guy.


----------

